# TIVO feature suggestion



## KROKUS12 (Mar 21, 2005)

thought I'd post to see if, anyone else thought a great TIVO feature would be the ability to take freeze frame screen caps, since you already have the ability to store photos on your TIVO BUT, wouldn't it be cool to take a snapshot of freezeframe of something played on your TIVO


----------



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

not a bad idea... I could see someone using this when watching a cooking show, DIY show, etc when they show the measurements/contents on the screen. 

I don't think it would interfere with copyrights, since you can download show to your computer.


----------

